# Solved: 1992 buick century custom,does it have airbags?



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I am guessing this car does not have airbags but have been
unable to find a definitive answer so far.
I am going to need to change out the turn signal arm and
signal return kicker later.
The wiper control has a dead spot and the left signal does not
return automatically.
I keep seeing references to disable the airbag control if it has one,
but not one reference says how to do that.
Anyone know if this car does or does not have airbags?
Don't want it going off when I pull the steering wheel.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Vehicles produced after April 1, 1989 were required by law (Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard 208) to have a driver's side airbag. Therefore, I'd bet that your 1992 Buick has an airbag for the driver's seat.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

OK,thanks.
Any idea how to temporarily disable it?
Does disconnecting the battery turn it off?


----------



## TankerIam (Feb 19, 2012)

why do you want to disable it?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I am going to need to take the steering wheel off to get
to the components inside for replacement.
I am also going to need to drop the steering column to
get to the electrical connection for the turn signal.
I don't want to have the airbag in the steering wheel going
off in my face while I am trying to do this.


----------



## TomBailey (Feb 17, 2012)

Standard protocol for removing or disconnecting any air bag is to disconnect the battery (both terminals, no idea why both but that's what i was taught) you must then leave the car for the capacitors in the air bag to discharge (usually about 30s, but I'd check in the manual first, if you don't have manual leave it 30 minutes to be safe.. (30 minutes because that's the longest discharge time I've ever seen in any manual before)


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah,thanks.
I ran across some similar instructions recently that also
said to remove the SRS or airbag fuse.


----------

